# factory clarion amp



## olztoro (Aug 15, 2005)

i own a 1992 nissan maxima....and by the rear speakers there is a round shaped unit with a wiring harness connected to it. it looks like an amplifier but i want to be sure! the tag on it says clarion model no. en-848d part no. 286-7062-17! if anyone is looking for one of these units.... let me know!


----------

